# Support Youth Cycling - NorCal High School Cycling League Presents Cyclefest 2010



## NorCal League (Oct 12, 2010)

The NorCal High School Cycling League 
presents 
Cyclefest 2010

Cocktails, Dinner, and Fabulous Auction
With Special Guest 
2 time National Champion, Olympic and World Cup Pro 
Mary McConneloug
November 6, 2010
6:00 – 10:00 pm

Ride with Mary on the Beautiful Trails of Marin
Intermediate Ride and Lunch
November 7 
10:00 am

Register at www.norcalmtb.org
or 
call 510 524 5464
All Proceeds to Benefit NorCal High School Cycling League​


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

There are always great stuff for auction too: bikes, components, clothing, etc. You can make up the ticket price on the savings for some items.


----------

